# Can't wait......going to retire now !



## IKE

Well I was going to wait till age 66 on 1-11-16 to retire but I've had a change of heart.

From talking on the phone with the SS office the difference between me going at 65 vs 66 is only aprox. $76.00 per month less.

The wife and I talked it over (actually she encouraged me) and she told me to go ahead and go now so I'll have another nine months of 'being healthy' retirement......man, I love that woman !

I'm going to work till Tuesady March 31st and Wed. April 1st will be my first day of being retired.....I plan on giving my retirement notice the last week of this month or the 1st of March.

I'm slowly getting all my ducks in a row......doctor,dental and new galsses appointments beginning next week, the bank next Sat. morning to set up a CD/IRA account to have my 401K and profit sharing rolled over into, March 12th to get my BCBS 'F' and 'D' arranged and March 20th is my in person SS office appointment.

With spring and summer just around the corner I'm looking forward to being retired April 1st.


----------



## Pappy

I like Ike, and welcome from Pappy in Florida. I didn't wait either. I could draw mine at 62 and not sorry I took it early.


----------



## Ken N Tx

IKE said:


> Well I was going to wait till age 66 on 1-11-16 to retire but I've had a change of heart.
> 
> From talking on the phone with the SS office the difference between me going at 65 vs 66 is only aprox. $76.00 per month less.
> 
> The wife and I talked it over (actually she encouraged me) and she told me to go ahead and go now so I'll have another nine months of 'being healthy' retirement......man, I love that woman !
> 
> I'm going to work till Tuesady March 31st and Wed. April 1st will be my first day of being retired.....I plan on giving my retirement notice the last week of this month or the 1st of March.
> 
> I'm slowly getting all my ducks in a row......doctor,dental and new galsses appointments beginning next week, the bank next Sat. morning to set up a CD/IRA account to have my 401K and profit sharing rolled over into, March 12th to get my BCBS 'F' and 'D' arranged and March 20th is my in person SS office appointment.
> 
> With spring and summer just around the corner I'm looking forward to being retired April 1st.



Congrats!!!!  If you have any questions, let us know and we might be able to help..

What about your wife?? Is she retired and 65 ??


----------



## AZ Jim

Ike,  I retired at 55.  My company gave me my calculated SS benefit till  I went on SS at 65.  Sweet deal, so that coupled with my pension meant  FREEDOM!!


----------



## IKE

The wife will be 63 this coming Aug. and is going to continue to work till at least 65.......she is now going to start her medical insurance on April 1st at her work (she was on mine) and keep me on her dental and glasses insurance.

The total out of pocket for her health insurance (BCBS) and keeping us both on her dental and glasses insurance will be only $30.00 per week.

I've been with her a little over 37 years........sometimes it's hard for me to believe that she's let me hang around that long.


----------



## Ameriscot

Congrats, Ike!  Both husband and I retired at 55.  Love being retired!


----------



## Kitties

Congratulations! Nothing can buy those months of freedom from not working. I'd go early too.


----------



## Bullie76

Retired at 53. Now 60 and no regrets about going early.


----------



## LogicsHere

Hi Ike, glad to hear that you are happy with your decision to retire a bit early.  I am choosing to wait until age 70 for 2 reasons. If I took my SS when I was 66, I would have broken even at that time with just basic expenses and need to start dipping into my retirement savings for the extra cost for Medicare which I estimate will double from the $2500 I pay now through my company. And second because there's longevity in my family - 7 lived to 88 years and older.  My decision to wait is that when I do start collecting, not only will the benefit pay all my bills, I'll be able to drop several hundred of it into my savings account or into LTC insurance.  I'm also sharing the cost of a caregiver for my 94 year old mother and could not afford to do that if I retired.  I also could not care for my mother 24/7 . . . impossible to breath.  I don't want to go from not having  a life into another situation where I don't have a life.


----------



## ronaldj

retired at almost 59 now 63 and loving every minute of it....well except for the two days a week I now work at the local hardware and most of those days are good....don't let anyone talk you out of how great it can be, if you were active before you will be busy now...enjoy and April 1st is a great day to retire....


----------



## rkunsaw

IKE, I'm glad to see you have your retirement well planned. It should work well. I retired in 2007 at age 65 and 7 months. I've never been so busy. It's great.


----------



## Ken N Tx

rkunsaw said:


> IKE, I'm glad to see you have your retirement well planned. It should work well. I retired in 2007 at age 65 and 7 months. I've never been so busy. It's great.



...It is hard to find time to do things between naps!!


----------



## SusieQ

I,too, will retire March 31!  Time usually flies, but now it is creeping by. When it's time you know it! Yes, I could work longer but it is time!


----------



## LogicsHere

Congratulations.  Have a wonderful time.  While I won't be collecting my SS until I reach age 70, I am thinking end of this year, but no longer than mid-2016.  I am ready but still have some financial obligations I want to take care of before I cut the tie.


----------



## mporta

Congratulations, Ike.  I just retired a second time and unless I run out of money, I ain't going back!  I lived in Oklahoma for 35 years but I'm glad I'm not there anymore. (tornadoes!)(sp?)


----------



## drifter

I retired at age 63. No regrets. Wife retired at 65. It's been great.


----------



## IKE

Well I'm starting to scratch things off my pre-retirement 'to do' list.

I gave my offical notice last Thursday that Tues. March 31st would be my last work day which would make my first day of full retirement April Fools Day......is that a bad omen ? 

Before current insurance stops March 31st myself and the wife had eye exams Friday and we're both getting new glasses made.

I went to the bank yesterday morning and got another IRA set up for the sole purpose of having my 401K and company profit sharing rolled over into.

I've still got a few things to go tho......doctor and dental appointments scheduled for March 12th along with BCBS to get my 'F' and 'D' supplemental insurance lined up and finally an appointment at 9:00 a.m. March 20th with the folks at the Social Security office.

As a side note I got called in to the VA early Friday morning for my first visit related to my claim for Agent Orange related diabetes type 2 while serving in Vietnam......I'm sure if I end up getting anything at all monthly it will be a long time coming but we'll see. 

So I'm slowly getting all my ducks in a row for my last 'clocking out' March 31st.


----------



## Ken N Tx

IKE said:


> Well I'm starting to scratch things off my pre-retirement 'to do' list.
> 
> I gave my offical notice last Thursday that Tues. March 31st would be my last work day which would make my first day of full retirement April Fools Day......is that a bad omen ?
> 
> Before current insurance stops March 31st myself and the wife had eye exams Friday and we're both getting new glasses made.
> 
> I went to the bank yesterday morning and got another IRA set up for the sole purpose of having my 401K and company profit sharing rolled over into.
> 
> I've still got a few things to go tho......doctor and dental appointments scheduled for March 12th along with BCBS to get my 'F' and 'D' supplemental insurance lined up and finally an appointment at 9:00 a.m. March 20th with the folks at the Social Security office.
> 
> As a side note I got called in to the VA early Friday morning for my first visit related to my claim for Agent Orange related diabetes type 2 while serving in Vietnam......I'm sure if I end up getting anything at all monthly it will be a long time coming but we'll see.
> 
> So I'm slowly getting all my ducks in a row for my last 'clocking out' March 31st.



Prior to my leaving the work force, I took all of my accumulated time I had coming..Vacation..Sick leave..etc...I retired in June and only worked half days for the entire monthe of May..When June came all they owed me was 0.3 hours!!


----------



## IKE

Ken,

I'll have two months (yes, two momths) of pay due for unused accumulated vacation days, a week on the clock and four days of unused sick leave coming when I leave plus the company gives us $100.00 for each year served at retirement which is $3000.00 in my case......all that added up should make for a dandy last check.

I thought about doing what you did but I decided that I'd rather have the the money instead plus I fugured that after I retire I'll have plenty of time off.

Speaking of glasses (see above) as far as I know A, B, F and D don't cover glasses / eye care......is that yet another supplement that has to be purchased ?


----------



## Ken N Tx

IKE said:


> Ken,
> 
> I'll have two months (yes, two momths) of pay due for unused accumulated vacation days, a week on the clock and four days of unused sick leave coming when I leave plus the company gives us $100.00 for each year served at retirement which is $3000.00 in my case......all that added up should make for a dandy last check.
> 
> I thought about doing what you did but I decided that I'd rather have the the money instead plus I fugured that after I retire I'll have plenty of time off.
> 
> Speaking of glasses (see above) as far as I know A, B, F and D don't cover glasses / eye care......is that yet another supplement that has to be purchased ?



I chose the time off because of the taxes that would be taken out of the last check!! That $100 bonus might be taxed at a higher rate!!

Dental insurance (after retirement) does not cover very much, (Re: Dentures) and depending on the premium it might not be worth it..JMHO
Same applies for eyes


----------



## IKE

I never expected to not pay the taxes but even after taxes the nine weeks and four days of pay will still be a nice last check.

The $3000.00 (for thirty years served) is cash in hand after taxes, they calculate your last check to where you get the full $100.00 per year........not a bad deal.


----------



## ronaldj

good for you ...when I retired, well kind of, laid off and went on unemployment for a long time, right into one small pension than two year later another small one and than two years later ss....loving every minute of the past five years...only don't know if I am retired or long term unemployed


----------



## Glinda

Ike, time is precious and if you don't want to or need to spend it working, then don't!  I hope you'll find, as so many of us have, that your life goes from black and white to brilliant technicolor!  You've paid your dues - now have some fun!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Have a very happy retirement IKE & SusieQ.  We retired in our mid 50's and it was the best 'career move' that we made.  Unfortunately in the UK, we can't take our state pension (is that the SS you talk about) early.  I'm afraid that I don't understand the complexities of your  retirement and health systems.  Everyone here gets  the same basic pension if they have made enough contributions.  Some people contribute extra (usually if they don't have an occupational pension) for a higher state pension.
Health care is free for all, though having private health cover is useful to avoid long waiting times for treatment.
I should get my pension this year, but my wife will have to wait because of broken promises and incompetence by the current government.


----------



## IKE

I'm not counting  but just fifteen more working days !


----------



## Ken N Tx

IKE said:


> I'm not counting  but just fifteen more working days !



Just in time for spring!!!!!
.


----------



## Ken N Tx

How far are you from Winstar?? Free breakfast for seniors on Wednesday and Thursday!! 
.


----------



## Glinda

Ike, I can see you are approaching this methodically and thoughtfully but I'm happy to see the joy of anticipation increasing as well.  I retired at almost 63 and I'll never regret not waiting longer.  Those who advise waiting longer are thinking only in financial terms.  Of course, $ is important but so is your mental health.  Who wants to stay in a job you don't enjoy if you can afford to leave?  So good for you, Ike!  epper:


----------



## IKE

Today is my first day of retirement......I clocked out for the last time yesterday afternoon from the job I've held for 30 years and 8 months.


----------



## Ken N Tx

....


----------



## ronaldj

now enjoy enjoy enjoy


----------



## Glinda

Yay, Ike!  Now the fun begins!


----------



## AZ Jim

Alright Ike....Good for you pard....


----------



## Kathy G in MI

DH was 60 and me 58. No regrets, we took SS at 62 and in 2020 our house will be paid for and we will be rich (kinda).


----------



## jimthesailor

*Want to go*

I hear you I'm in the same boat. Financial planners run your numbers using a software program that assumes you want to leave an estate. I've told them numerous times that we have no children so the last person standing between myself and my wife writes the last check and the balance goes to 0. Big difference.

My numbers say I can go and I've been conservative in my assumptions on market returns and spending patterns. I think most advisors realize there is going to be a big drain on the money they manage as boomers start to withdraw. I'm 62 1/2 and my wife just turned 50. I believe I can generate an income stream till I'm around 104 so that ought to take care of her. I still can't pull the trigger. I think it's a mental thing.

 I've been in the same field for almost 40 years and am well respected. I used to get up in the morning and think about challenges that I would face but now I just "go to work". I've read all the books that say you need to do something to fill the time and I already volunteer for a good cause and get paid a slight salary to do it. I also am a photography buff and like to hike etc. in the outdoors.

 When I have conversations with my wife she says she can't even invision retirement as  she is 50.  I think I'm getting closer to feeling it's the right time and although I relatively young I feel that I'm trading $$ for hours of life on this planet. I assume this is similar to the feelings you've experienced.


----------



## Busy Bee

Good for you. My first husband died at 60 with his retirement papers on the table.


----------

